

Anonymous leaks Marine Corps massacre case details - derwiki
http://gizmodo.com/5882057/anonymous-leaks-marine-corps-massacre-case

======
jonhendry
And unreleased rape-victim statements and identities, and cellphone records
for a lawyer who defended Gitmo detainees.

Anonymous: Morons. Bulls in a china shop.

